

Maintaining Quality at Scale - jterenzio
http://nerds.airbnb.com/maintaining-quality-scale/

======
Mithaldu
The textual content of this article is spot on. However i do have to wonder
why they chose to show a photo with code that indents 11 levels deep at the
top of an article about code quality.

I know it's hard to teach programmers how to avoid situations like that, and
how to avoid or reduce duplication, because i struggle with this with most of
my colleagues. However in a company where code is the bread and butter of
everything the company does, i'd expect things like that to be addressed
before tabs-vs-spaces.

~~~
jterenzio
Thanks for the comment. I chose that picture more to capture the spirit of
collaboration than to highlight specific code. We still have a lot of legacy
code that we're constantly trying to improve.

